# Photo session



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's some pics taken recently at HOV and my own collection:









male _Bitis rhinoceros_









female _Bitis rhinoceros_


















female _Heloderma suspectum_

These ones are mine:









female _Dendroaspis viridis_









male _Bitis rhinoceros,_ one of the offspring of the pair above.









Female _Cryptelytrops purpureomaculatus. _Easily the most permanently angry snake I've ever owned.









_Dendroaspis angusticeps_...now at HOV.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Stunning animals. I'm in love with the pics of the gaboon. Gorgeous


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

That gaboon is a beaut. And pretty well behaved too. You are quite the Photographer Stu!


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

what and where is House Of Venom??????????


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> what and where is House Of Venom??????????


A newly established business in Northants.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

The first mamba photo (Western I think?) is very cool man. Great pics!

Tom


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> A newly established business in Northants.


Is there a website or anything for it? Who runs the place? sounds interesting would like to find a bit more about the place


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Is there a website or anything for it? Who runs the place? sounds interesting would like to find a bit more about the place


https://www.facebook.com/pages/House-of-Venom/426417944063323?ref=ts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Great pics!


----------

